# G.S.O. Question



## delcapone (Oct 4, 2011)

i went to research supply .net looked at their u.s.p. carrier oil (grapeseed)if i was to make my own test e. this is what i would use .correct?


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, and no need to get the filtered GSO from them since you will filter your final product anyway...


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 5, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Yes, and no need to get the filtered GSO from them since you will filter your final product anyway...



Exactly, you'll essentially be doing the same thing twice.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 5, 2011)

Im pretty sure you can even pick it up at the grocery store....ive never looked but i think brundel has mentioned it before. Ill have to make a note of it and look next time i am there...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah the stuff you listed is really good. It's what I used and it turned out perfect.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

I bought my gso at safeway and it worked np. Don't bother with prefiltered oil unless u get a crazy good deal. The only thing it does is slightly speed up filtering time which is moot if u use a filter cup unit.


----------



## KUVinny (Oct 5, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I bought my gso at safeway and it worked np. Don't bother with prefiltered oil unless u get a crazy good deal. The only thing it does is slightly speed up filtering time which is moot if u use a filter cup unit.



^^^ This. GNC has grapeseed as well.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 6, 2011)

one more question on brewing and im gona order. also on reseach.net they have benzyl alcohol, but doesnt say 2% or 5%.i emailed them and so far no reply. how do i know what % it is?


----------



## rick89 (Oct 9, 2011)

Exactly just buy from supermarket and as people have said it doesnt need to be filtered or sterile when you buy it as you will put it all through the filter anyway


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 9, 2011)

delcapone said:


> one more question on brewing and im gona order. also on reseach.net they have benzyl alcohol, but doesnt say 2% or 5%.i emailed them and so far no reply. how do i know what % it is?


 
The BA is BA, it does not come in percentage dose...the percentage your referring to is the pecentage in your recipe

Check this out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/35144-powder-calculator.html#post721570 just close or exit the pop ups!

Also, you can use the standard 2% ba and 20% bb


----------



## Thresh (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazon com. 1 gallon grapeseed oil $40 delivered...


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 10, 2011)

^^might be able to find it cheaper..


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 10, 2011)

I found a gallon on e-bay for $16 shipped.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 10, 2011)

The BA and BB on researchsupply is 100% (let's keep this simple for him). The % in your recipe is based on what amount of BA you use to your total volume of solution. If you're making 100ml and wanted 2% ba then it would be 2ml of ba to the entire mixture. So if you wanted 20% bb to that entire solution you would add 20ml.


----------

